# Timbre teléfono portero automático



## jalleofe (Ago 1, 2013)

Aunque me encanta la electrónica, no tengo conocimientos. Me gustaría saber si es posible cambiar el timbre de un teléfono de portero automático. Le dejaron pulsado. cuando llegue y solte el pulsador ya era tarde, ahora suena muy poquito.

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2013)

Si que es posible. Que sea sencillo y/o rentable es otra cosa .


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 1, 2013)

tendrias que ser mas didactico...
el timbre(pulsador) es de tu casa (unifamiliar) o de un departamento donde hay muchos pulsadores?
si son muchos pulsadores tal vez ocupes que alguien lo realice. o autorice el cambio
el timbre (buzer o chicharra) esta dentro del microtelefono donde atiendes el llamado, ese lo debes sacar y comprar otro igual o que entre donde estaba el original
si sono mucho tiempo tal vez se calento y deformo solamente.
de cualquier manera sube algunas fotos para ver que paso...


----------



## jalleofe (Ago 1, 2013)

Gracias SolarisB, aunque no creo que haya diferencia en un portero devarias viviendas o de una, porque lo que se ha estropeado es el timbre de mi telefono. La idea es efectivamente sustituir el timbre. Como soy totalmente inexperto no se si esa pieza se puede sustituir ... pero llevas razón seguramente deba desarmar el teléfono y subir alguna foto. Gracias. Intentaré hacerlo. Un saludo


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 1, 2013)

Generalmente es una chicharra que se alimenta con 12V de corriente alterna. Está puesto con un tornillo. Y dos cables que salen a otros dos tornillos. Los sacas y lo llevas de muestra a una casa que venda repuestos para telefonía. Debe estar colocado en la base donde se cuelga el monofon.


----------

